# Any Bikers Here?



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Any bikers here?I ride,never driven a car,only motorbikes,silly me


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Is Garry up?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Not heard from Garry for a while. Though maybe it's like the other week. Apparently he had a few mad weeks at work.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi AlexR, yep i ride, what u got. fred.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

This thread would have caused problems a few months ago


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

bikers from bikes or motorbikes?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Fred,at the moment a Yamaha XT600 Super Moto,race can sticky rubber.

I am a member of the Laverda owners club,not long sold my Jota,but have another in my sights









Also have a 1972 MV Agusta 350 sport.Off the road though


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Saw a Jota at a classic car show a couple of years ago, just parked up in the car park. Of all the motorbikes there this is the one that stood out. It just looked "right" to me - if something looks right then it usually is!

Bikes are fantastic things - I wish I could ride one







- maybe one day I'll learn


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Laverda are great I love them.The Jota is a 1000 triple,nothing quite sounds like one with open pipes on full song









Pigs if you don't use them regular though,mine never wanted to start,despite the car size battery


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Ex biker.

Been looking at these http://www.royal-enfield.com/

A waste of good money?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's a particularly fine example. Lucky bleeder whoever bought it - sold as the mintest Jota in existence. Certainly looks good to me - fantastic


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

David,no they are great,I just sold mine.I bought it so the wife could use it









I had a Deluxe 500ES,electric start for her.But I sort of took over.Put on a single sprung seat,rear pillion pad,K&N air filter,upjetted the carb,higher gearing,1950's sports style bars,fly screen.Sports pipe Good for 85mph









Only sold it because I got too many bikes.The main after market and spares dealer is half an hour away.

Have a look,they sell some great stuff,to customise them.

They loose a little when you buy new,but they don't leak oil like a classic,and are well built,loved mine.

www.hitchcocks.com.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Jota looks to be an early one,a 180.Vibrate like hell,but good fun.Got to be orange,no other colour,and no fairings


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks Alex

85 and don't leak oil.

I am pleasantly surprised to hear that. Are you sure there was oil in it?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi David

I saw these at a local kit car show (







) a couple of years ago. They looked good to me, very well made indeed - the clubman in particular looked the business. Looked to have a very uncompromising riding position but also looked great fun - definitely looks faster than it is, but that's probably not a problem on todays traffic congested and speed camera infested roads. I say go for it.

They also had Russian Cossack motorcycles there (there were some cars there too ..... honest) which looked like WW2 german BMW's! Came in various guises - solo, sidecars (with 2 wheel drive),spare tyres on the back etc. Here's the website address: http://www.ural.co.uk/

I liked the Royal Enfields better







.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Oil changes at every 1500 and they need constant tinkering.There are lots of new seals and ways of improving them.

Ural is another I want.I would love a gear up combination.Military one.There is a 2 wheel drive version,but its illegal over here as the sidecar is on the right


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Sorry Paul,just repeated half of what you said


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

AlexR, below is two of my bikes the Triumph i bought new in 95, love to ride it,and the second photo is my Ducati, i got this last year came off ebay,went down to see it [near Coventry] and boght it of a vert nice chap, [he is a Moto Guzzie man] since this picture was took i have turned the fork legs round ,this pite the calipers at the back of the legs and makes it look abit more modern, the bike was completly refurbished by a chap that does work for the Monster Mob Ducati Brit Super Bike Team.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Duke,


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

My local dealer has one of these

http://www.royal-enfield.com/Images/Bullet...t500T_front.jpg

Good used with 2000 mls,not sure if he is listed as official or some sort of grey dealer.

But I don't fancy taking a greasy roundabout with those tyres


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Both lovely bikes,I do love Italian bikes


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Fred - what do you know about bikes? weekend rider ... how many hours do you do in a year .... I did more hours on my BSA Bantam 30 years ago ....


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

David,the trials version is great,had a play on one when I bought mine,only reason I never had it is you can't carry a pillion,no good for me


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

This Hailwood rep was mine but was sold about this time last year to a chap in the U.S. who has a large collection and raced Ducati's at Dayton among others.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Talking miles.I until a few weeks ago,did 100 miles to and from work,5 days a week every week


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Wish I had pictures of my Laverda RGS1000 Excutive.I loved that,factory panniers,rare as rocking horse poo,sold it


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

I have an old Panther 600 single, not had much use in the last few years but used to do all the shows a few yrs ago,must get it back on the road when i get time.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Ha ... Ducati ... call that a bike? Now Suzuki .....


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Same seat and pad as my Enfield









Really nice,what I would give for something like that


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Sorry Fred I had a flashback ... I am OK now


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

NO PROBLEM Jot,







, I do like to ride them though,and must get out more,only so many hours in a day







, ought to be Eight days a week as some one once sung. mind i have booked a crossing and hotel for the Manx this year and do love to watch the racing B,S,B. -- W,S,B. -- Moto GP, Donnington drives me nuts can't get much futher away without using Binoc's, like Cadwell Park, good place to watch the vintage stuff as well, Any body else go to watch the Racing ?.

this is me sweet sixteen at Cadwell Park 1961,


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

That's a fantastic photo Fred ... I have only seen one bike race and I was so inspired I nearly bought a Ducati ... the 701 stopped me she said I would kill myself







.... the race was a World Superbike round at Kyalami in 1998 if I remember, Foggy came second in both races.

We had a Ducati shop in Johannesburg and Foggy had signed the tank of a 916 ... boy did I want that bike ... trouble is under South African law I could have bought it and ridden out of the shop as a learner









I suppose the 710 was right







you dont know how close I was to buying it


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I was up til very recently, sold my last one a few days back..A Velocette Venom.

I really do like the Indian Bullet for nostalgia ( I had a Royal Enfield one in my youth)....I read somewhere that they developed a Diesel version, that might be fun ( or might not!!)

Roger (one time member of the 59 club)


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Hey Fred,

Is tha a "stinker" in the picture? commonly known as Aerial Arrow??

Roger


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Alex,

I ride a Daytona for my sin's. The Jota was my dream bike first time around and still looks good. I had an original Speed Triple (single headlight) that all ways put me in mind of the Jota except it was black.

It would be nice to have one in the garage for high days, I strugle to justify more than one watch to the wife, I think it would be divorce if I tried for two bikes!!

Fred, Mallory Park is my favourite place to watch racing both bikes and cars.

MIKE..


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Roger, yes its an Arrow, i had two, first one got nicked, bought one about ten years ago took me 2 years to get all the tin ware,did the engin and then sold it







, mind i had about half a doz bikes then so know big loss.

Jot, Foggy is one of my fav's, watched him race a few times, Would have loved that Ducati, his mate Jamie Witham was allways good to watch,best race i saw him in was the Brit Super Bike race at Cadwell about 1996 i think, the race was stopped due to very heavy rain and then restarted, after one lap in the rain Witham was half a lap in front,

Mike, like your Daytona, wanted to change my older type to the same as yours, but was getting to much grief from 710, only been to Mallory once, one of the best days ever was the 50th anniversary of the Gold Cup Race at Olivers Mount Scarborough,a lot of the greats came in from all over the world, Foggy and is Dad George, Sheeny,Phill Reed, Ago, Mike Grant, even Jim Redman came from South Africa, Olivers Mount had never seen as many people, great day out. Have you been to watch the Manx ?. fred.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Mike,nice Triumph,and the speed triple were and are great,I have pondered buying one myself,but my garage is a double and is still full,bikes and bits







So would need a mass clear out before anything new is bought


----------



## prlee (Jan 26, 2004)

JoT said:


> This thread would have caused problems a few months ago


 Yes, this thread might have been different a few months ago. But according to your moderator he's my problem now - not yours - and that apparently is okay even when I receive new threats every time the maniac changes his email address.

For the record, I've always been a Velocette fancier but road survival has dictated that I indulge my other enthusiasm for Riley motor vehicles. I drive a 2.5 litre Riley drophead coupe at least three times a week for business and personal use and I think I may be the only person in the developed world that does so.

The steering is more direct than most bikes and you can carry a Labrador sprawled across the back seat. What more could anyone want?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

prlee said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > This thread would have caused problems a few months agoÂ
> ...


Thank you for you input, Peter. We have discussed this matter in private and I have no intention of doing so in public.

"Your moderator" is a moderator of this forum, not TZUK. Be assured I will moderate this forum fairly and in the best interest of it's membership, that includes you, does it not?

Any further reference to our private communication and I will close the thread.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

prlee said:


> .... and you can carry a Labrador sprawled across the back seat. What more could anyone want?


 I could think of other things I would rather see sprawled over the back seat









Such as


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Fred, The Cadwelll Park pic is great, the year I was born









Mike, my own bikes have been 95% naked, just the odd tourer now and again I am not keen on fairings and especially sports bikes but........that Daytona design was a classic. They are instantly recognisable from any angle or distance as Triumph and look as good today as the day they came out, why they moved on so quickly from that template is beyond me, every update got worse until today's model is as dull as dishwater and just about beats the Jap's for blandness


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

prlee, hello and welcome, i dont know what your problem is but please don't reply to a private message in open forum with out Stan's agreement. I never had a Velo but as with many things i liked them a lot, allways seemed a bit of a bigger to fire up to me, i would like a drive in your Riley














, what a lovley old car they are, last oldie i had was an Austin ten 1936, [Litchfield] show condition sold it about ten yrs ago.

Jot. you get caught with that on the back seat and you for the high jump old boy, now then get her in some leathers and an helmut have her hold you tight from behind [pillion] you could get away with telling her indoors it was just a mate hanging on





















. fred


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Fred, no never been to the Manx, mainly go to Mallory(only 20 mins. up the road) with the odd visit to Donnington and Rockingham. I find the racing is better on a smaller circuit, for the smaller clubman classes and they get the races started in quick succession unlike the big meetings where there are long breaks in between the races.

Mark, yes I agree with you the latest Daytona seems to have gone towards a Japanese style design, not so distingtive as my type. If I was to change I would go for the Speed Triple now or I could be temped by the Aprilla Mille.

Mike


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Stan have I missed something here?Prlee if you have discussed something in a public forum without Stans wishes,that is bad form.I am not really sure what has happened and do not know the history,but please do not post about confidential conversations,and if you persist I will close the thread myself.


----------

